# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  OFRECEMOS PALTA HASS Y PALTA FUERTE PARA EXPORTACIÓN AÉREA

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum,  
Ofrecemos palta hass y palta fuerte para exportación aérea, como alternativa a los problemas de abastecimiento de palta en Europa y otros destinos. Palta de muy buena calidad proveniente de la zona de Casma y el norte chico del Perú.   *Calibres:* 12 al 22*Presentación:* Cajas de cartón Kraft de 4.00 Kg.*Materia Seca:* 28%*Vida útil en anaquel:* 12 días (Hass) / 10 días (Fuerte)*Pedido Mínimo:* 500 Kg.
Aprovecho la oportunidad para recomendar -de manera personal- la palta Fuerte producida en el Perú. Sé de la preferencia y la costumbre que tienen los consumidores extranjeros por la palta Hass, pero acá en Perú somos consumidores de palta Fuerte, y la verdad es que son riquísimas. Según mi entender, la palta Fuerte madura mejor que la Hass y su textura es una verdadera mantequilla o crema cuando está en su punto. Además tiene un excelente sabor y es más económica que la Hass. ¡Hagan la prueba!  :Wink:   *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe    2015-05-06 19.44.38.jpg  2015-05-06 19.44.52.jpgTemas similares: BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. Palta Fuerte y Hass Ofrezco Palta hass y palta fuerte Palta hass y fuerte Pedido de PALTA HASS / FUERTE Y MARACUYA ... Para conocido Supermercado a A NIVEL NACIONAL

----------

